# roof ideas for salt bin



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

i am building a salt bin from concrete blocks it is goign to be 12 feet wide 18 feet long and 6 feet tall the only thing going in there is a bobcat shoud i build a roof out of 2x6 or get premade trusses ,can i get a way with just a frame and tarp . i am trying to do this as chaep as i can but if i need to spend some $$ then i will 
thanks


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Look around at lumber yard for I joist returns and odd lengths. you should be able to get a decent flat roof to stretch a tarp across for less then $300.00


----------



## mtk469 (Aug 27, 2009)

Might take a look at treated 4x4's or even the manufactured 2.5" x112 headers. I have used the treated stuff in the past and it worked pretty good. If you don't think the 4x4's would work they also have 6x6's
Just a thought.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

mc1;854408 said:


> i am building a salt bin from concrete blocks it is goign to be 12 feet wide 18 feet long and 6 feet tall the only thing going in there is a bobcat shoud i build a roof out of 2x6 or get premade trusses ,can i get a way with just a frame and tarp . i am trying to do this as chaep as i can but if i need to spend some $$ then i will
> thanks


Interested in a metal roof for it? I can give you a good contact. I'm going to be making a similar one soon.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Make sure your flat roof can handle a heavy snow load ......


----------



## Eden's Own (Sep 17, 2009)

This may be a quick fix and easy to put up. Just have to anchor it to your concrete blocks. Just an idea.

http://www.portablegaragedepot.com/index.cfm?sku=62690&catid=408


----------



## mtk469 (Aug 27, 2009)

Another thought might be to go to Menards, Lowes, etc. and see what the have for small trusses for sheds, etc. Should be able to find something wide enough. Then you can either cover them with Tarp, metal siding, etc.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I just had a steel carport installed on top of mafia blocks. It is really nice and is 14 ft high. 18 by 21 ft. Cost me around 2000.00 installed. It is going to be nice not to have to fight with the old tarp this year.


----------

